
Flash 101: The NOR Flash electrical interface - rbanffy
https://www.embedded.com/design/prototyping-and-development/4460964/Flash-101--The-NOR-Flash-electrical-interface
======
etaioinshrdlu
I worked with this stuff for a while and I guess the main realization is that
every layer of your stack, down to the hardware, is often as hacky and duct-
tape-like as the web is.

~~~
nixpulvis
yes, but the web meets end users, not other developers. I think a lot of the
disdain for the web is because we have to use it regularly. Whereas memory
interfaces or other low level implementations we only touch if we're working
on something related to them.

